
The U.S. government is about to bar the IRS from creating a free e-filing system - gregcrv
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/the-government-is-about-to-permanently-bar-the-irs-from-creating-a-free-electronic-filing-system/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613725).

~~~
jey
There's got to be a less user-hostile way of handling deduplication, though I
do appreciate that there are several conflicting objectives here. Maybe the
annoyance could be partly mitigated by also transferring the upvotes so the
original story has a chance of re-ranking on the hot page again.

~~~
dang
You mention that it's user hostile. Can you explain why?

